# SHENZHEN | China Merchants Prince Bay Tower | 374m | 1227ft | 59 fl | U/C



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

25/08/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## nenad_kgdc (Aug 5, 2009)

Instead of drilling tunnel through this tiny hill, i thought they would simply remove, flatten the hill completely


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

10/09/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

ed500 said:


> 10/09/22 by 摩天圳
> View attachment 3800736
> 
> View attachment 3800738
> ...


What’s the building on the right? The façade looks very beautiful


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Lincolnlover2005 said:


> What’s the building on the right? The façade looks very beautiful


I think it's just a facade mockup for this tower.


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

ed500 said:


> I think it's just a facade mockup for this tower.


Holy moly!!!!


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

September 24 via 摩天圳









September 25 via 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

30/10/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-11-13 by zehua23


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 28 by zehua23


----------

